# What is the difference between 170HP and 150HP 2.5L plant



## Salle071 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wondering what physical difference is between the two motors, if any. Thanks.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: What is the difference between 170HP and 150HP 2.5L plant (Salle071)*

Search is your friend. This is a very common question.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is the difference between 170HP and 150HP 2.5L plant (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_Search is your friend. This is a very common question.

This needs to be a sticky or something.
Some say that it's just an ECU change and some others.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: What is the difference between 170HP and 150HP 2.5L plant (SpiderX1016)*


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

I asked this question a while back. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3834246
and the most reliable answer is this:


_Quote, originally posted by *joeoregon* »_Here is some info that I sourced from an internal VW website. The site is a forumn for Dealership Employees to ask questions fielded from themselves and customers. 
BTW: the part numbers for the camshafts listed in ETKA from 2006-2008 2.5 engines are all the same thus ruling out anydifference in the cams. 
"The increase is primarily due to some computer "engine mapping" in addition to a few other minor, but effective hardware changes (FSI has not been added.) Please do not expect to add these changes on your own...it's more involved than just this list.
Here's a list of some changes made to the 2.5L engine to increase the HP....I hope it makes sense....ENJOY!!
The following on the engine changes were sent to me in German so I had to get someone to translate it for me...it's pretty close.
- • valve-seat insert and valve guide
- • oilcooler
- • knock sensor and cam sensor
- • In-/outlet valve
- • no sec. air pump pipe for ULEV2
- • no two mass flywheel
- • torsional dumper crankshaft PKO
- • bearing pin transformation chain drive
- • chain drive 1 (Crankshaft,dubblechainwheel, oilpump)
- • change from roller chain to tooth-type chain
- • crankshaft change to tooth-type chain
- • manifold, because 125kw
- • no t-sensor intake air
"
I hope you all find that interesting and helpful.


Hope that helps.








It's pretty complicated. 
IMHO, get some GIAC software, Carbino Intake and maybe an Exhaust and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Nathan and his Rabbit at 12:05 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Also something to note, i've seen a dyno of a 2006/7 vs 2008 motor and the 08 has a smoother curve, the 07/06 has a choppier less refined curve... may mean something...


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_I asked this question a while back. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3834246
and the most reliable answer is this:

Hope that helps.








It's pretty complicated. 
IMHO, get some GIAC software, Carbino Intake and maybe an Exhaust and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Nathan and his Rabbit at 12:05 PM 9-15-2008_

I think alot of the mechanical changes VW made were for refinenment reasons. The 150HP 2.5 is a noisy and peaky beast compared to the 170HP cars I have driven. The 170 HP cars I have driven are much more linear and more audibly pleasing than my '06.


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (pezzy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pezzy84* »_
I think alot of the mechanical changes VW made were for refinenment reasons. The 150HP 2.5 is a noisy and peaky beast compared to the 170HP cars I have driven. The 170 HP cars I have driven are much more linear and more audibly pleasing than my '06. 

I definitely agree. I own an 08 and i have driven an 06 and also feel that the difference is in the tuning of the two engines.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

so with all the those different things change/added. What is the end result for a 2.5 when an aftermarket tune is applied......will the 07 2.5 make as much HP as the 08+ ones. or will the 08+ ones still have a better hp numbers......only reason i ask is cuz im workin on mine and know where a 08 2.5 with low miles is and the swap wouldnt be bad when i do my clutch here in the next few weeks.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

pezzy84 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_I asked this question a while back.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3834246
> and the most reliable answer is this:
> 
> ...


Indeed. My 2007 has lots of , er, ..._character_ (noise, dead spots and a lump of torque in the middle of the band, but no top end) some would find annoying.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

zukiphile said:


> Indeed. My 2007 has lots of , er, ..._character_ (noise, dead spots and a lump of torque in the middle of the band, but no top end) some would find annoying.


Chip it, all that goes away. well, the dead spots and lumpiness anyways.

You'll always get the strange noises, its a VW after all.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

pretty sure the 170hp is more biased toward high rpm power as it revs 400rpm higher and the torque curve is moved slightly upwards too. The intake manifold does differ slightly between the two so the 07 with a chip probably would not make the power of an 08 with a chip.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

could also be that 2006 (150) are prone to having more timing belt issues than the 170 one? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5457736-2005.5-Jetta-2.5-engine-timing-chain-issues


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Is it possible that the weaker engine is the California model with the tighter emissions standards? My 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5L 5-cylinder is the CBTA-M (non-California model) and the owner's manual says it has 170 hp.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Boomer Guy said:


> Is it possible that the weaker engine is the California model with the tighter emissions standards? My 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5L 5-cylinder is the CBTA-M (non-California model) and the owner's manual says it has 170 hp.


No, early BGP/BGQ models were 150HP due to a combination of engine software and intake manifold runner length. All CBTA and CBUA (Cali emissions) are 170HP.


----------

